# "6 years in a rain cape" - Joe Parkin's blog



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

A gem. 

“Getting ready for a kermis race – 30 steps”

http://www.6yearsinaraincape.com/2009/07/29/getting-ready-for-a-kermis-race-30-steps/

4 - Wait. Starting to get dressed more than 30 minutes before a pro kermis is nearly a felony.

5 - Check your watch. At 45 minutes before the start, it is okay to start pinning on your number. Reach into your gear bag and pull out the Sucrets or Altoids tin. This will contain large safety pins. The pins should be all the same size and in similar condition. If they have collected any scuffs or rust they should be discarded. If you don’t notice this until opening the tin on race day, you’re jinxed. You can pretend not to see anything, but it may be too late.

You’ll now pin on the vinyl number, muttering “rugnummers links” (or rechts) under your breath as you parrot back the instructions you received at the sign-in, and prepare the first pin and position the number on the appropriate side for the day.

Each pin needs to point in the same direction, no matter where it is located on the number itself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

That is a good read, especially with BKW in some kind of hiatus.


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

Isn't BKW now redkiteprayer.com? I think so, at least that's where Padraig is now.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*My favorite #21*



> 21 - With your feet clear of the bib straps, stand up, spread your feet slightly and pull the bibs on the rest of the way, rolling them from inside out as you go.
> 
> _While this technique may seem absurd, there is actually a reason for it. Kermis races can be entered individually but in many of them you’ll be with your team. When this is the case there might be 20 riders to just 1 soigneur, so he might have to smear some sort of nuclear embrocation into your legs before you have a chance to get your bibs on. Rolling them on ensures that you will not get any of the caustic ointment onto the chamois as you pull them on. I don’t think we need to discuss why this would be a bad thing._


classic!


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for pointing that site out. I really enjoyed his book.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

He has a new book coming out next year. I pre-ordered mine at Amazon yesterday.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Meh.

More like a tribute to OCD.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Coolhand said:


> Meh.
> 
> More like a tribute to OCD.


methinks Coolhand and Grumpy need to trade handles...


----------



## lonestar_shawn (Oct 15, 2008)

Alaska Mike said:


> He has a new book coming out next year. I pre-ordered mine at Amazon yesterday.


Do you have a link to this on Amazon? I looked and couldn't find it.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> methinks Coolhand and Grumpy need to trade handles...


Someone's just sulking because Parkin didn't call his book "A LOLcat in a Bunnysuit"


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

The book is called _Come and Gone_, and the release date is April 2010.
http://www.amazon.com/Come-and-Gone/dp/1934030546/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1251354277&sr=1-2
It took a bit of searching to find it again. I had to search for the title, "Come and Gone (Paperback)", and then sort by publication date. I think they made it a little harder to find or I got lucky the first time.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Fredke said:


> Someone's just sulking because Parkin didn't call his book "A LOLcat in a Bunnysuit"


I would have bought a case of them. . . .


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I just finished "Come and Gone", as it arrived yesterday afternoon. If you liked "Dog in a Hat", you'll like this one too. Not a bad read.


----------

